# The Green Hornet



## nasune (Jan 16, 2011)

Well I went to see it in 3d yesterday, and I found myself somewhat dissapointed. They were just trying too hard to be funny, and I was hoping for a more serious superhero movie (as per the trend these last years). Anyone have a different opinion?


----------



## junkerde (Jan 16, 2011)

nasune said:
			
		

> Well I went to see it in 3d yesterday, and I found myself somewhat dissapointed. They were just trying too hard to be funny, and I was hoping for a more serious superhero movie (as per the trend these last years). Anyone have a different opinion?


wow, judging by this, you haven prolly event seen the trailer prior to watching


----------



## nasune (Jan 16, 2011)

No, not really. I just figured that with the more serious superhero movies these days this would be a (somewhat) serious movie (well as serious as a movie about grown men running around in masks can be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 20, 2011)

I watched it yesterday and really enjoyed it!  I didn't see it in 3D so can't really comment on that but the film itself was a good watch.  They totally changed the dynamic of Britt Reid/Kato and completely changed the Britt Reid character itself but I felt that it worked well enough.  Jay Chou did a decent job of portraying Kato, he made it his own while still paying homage to Bruce Lees incarnation of the character.  The action was fun and large, although the CGI in some scenes left a little to be desired - specially in one of the Kato fight scenes.  It's not dark and moody like most of the recent superhero flicks like you said, and that is one of the changes from the original as it was quite dark, but I feel it sets it apart from the others.  Not every hero film has to be dark or serious for it to be a good watch, just look at the original Superman film with Christopher Reeve for a good example.


----------



## Elvarg (Jan 20, 2011)

i watched it on 2D on the computer lol and the graphics were bad cause it was recorded.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 20, 2011)

Elvarg said:
			
		

> i watched it on 2D on the computer lol and the graphics were bad cause it was recorded.



That's not the only reason.  Some of the physics in the cgi for the fight scenes just looked plain wrong.


----------



## Tokyo Jihen (Jan 21, 2011)

I watched it in 3D. I thought it was an overall enjoyable experience. It was definitely fun to watch and laugh at. I loved the cameo in the beginning and I thought Christoph Waltz was a total badass.


----------



## zeromac (Jan 21, 2011)

Gnna see it tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: BTW Has anyone seen the Mythbusters Special on the Green Hornet, its quite cool


----------



## Fireballo (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm going to pass on this one. It's looks like a real shitty movie. The Green Hornet used to kick ass. There's no need for computer animation and 3d if the movie is actually good. This looked so lame I'd rather buy a pizza that throw my money away.


----------



## denieru7 (Jan 21, 2011)

Eh, Jay Chou fan, so I'm going to see the fruits of one month of him learning English regardless


----------



## oedipusRex_09 (Jan 26, 2011)

I went to the my hometown movie theater last week, I say hometown because it only has two screens and generally plays rated-G movies only. I was surprised to see that they were playing two PG-13 movies, Green Hornet and True Grit, this last week, so I went. There was a long line at the door and I was happy to see that this small town theater was doing well, however, I was only one of two people who went to see True Grit. EVERYONE saw the Green Hornet instead! What is this world coming to?


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 27, 2011)

oedipusRex_09 said:
			
		

> I went to the my hometown movie theater last week, I say hometown because it only has two screens and generally plays rated-G movies only. I was surprised to see that they were playing two PG-13 movies, Green Hornet and True Grit, this last week, so I went. There was a long line at the door and I was happy to see that this small town theater was doing well, however, I was only one of two people who went to see True Grit. EVERYONE saw the Green Hornet instead! What is this world coming to?



People prefer to see family based, comedy, and fan-loved movies rather than serious Academy contenders. (reason why Twilight, "insert genre" Movie, and teen movies are so popular)

On the topic at hand, the movie was shit. It lacked any story to it whatsoever, using overused cliches and lacked any plot advancement to it. Half of the movie was mindless filler. It wasn't funny, clearly rehashed, and very unfocused. The acting was weak and looked obviously copied from previous (and better) characters. The effects had some redeeming quality of some sort though. (I liked the Black Beauty a lot)

On another note, I did like the James Franco cameo at the beginning. It was fun to see him act in something lighter for once unlike 127 Hours and Spiderman.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Jan 31, 2011)

i watched the movie yesterday, and it was ok, offered no new or really exciting elemtens nor moments. a lot of scenes are exaggerated, not meaning unrealistic but like bad prepared cliches, standart movie situations and uncomical comedy parts. they totally flopped with their try to add some serious elements like moral conflicts, friendship or growth of the protagonists to the movie. it seemes like the director didn't really know what kind of genre the film should be in, so a lot of raw elements are used, but none really clever. but the really sad thing about it is that it don't have a clear story, not even a slightest piece of moral at the end. too bad


----------



## Ringo619 (Feb 4, 2011)

pretty good movie  , a very different story line i thought it was gonna be one of those superhero movies where  there is happy end and stuff  and this is my first time seeing seth rogen play  a different role  rather than his typical drug characters


----------



## Theraima (Feb 6, 2011)

Im going to watch it sometime. I saw the trailer and just decided "That I gotta watch." Maybe next weekend. But is it that bad? I mean, THAT bad?


----------



## geoflcl (Feb 6, 2011)

oedipusRex_09 said:
			
		

> I was only one of two people who went to see True Grit. EVERYONE saw the Green Hornet instead! What is this world coming to?



It is rather unfortunate, isn't it? I went to see both, and I must say, despite the two films being of different genres, I enjoyed True Grit quite a bit more.

Well, on topic, then: In my opinion, the Green Hornet falls perfectly into the "See it once, leave it at that" category. There's nothing so charming that it'd warrant a DVD or Blu-ray purchase, or end up as one of those "hey, remember that awesome movie" movies that people keep loving years after. 

Of course, not all movies aim to be that sort of film, but regardless...


----------



## TLSS_N (Feb 7, 2011)

I saw it on my birthday, I had no prior experience to the series even though it's based on the shadow radio/pulp. I can't say it made me want to look into the series, it had it's moments but there was so many curse words... I thought it was supposed to be a family movie? oh well, the movie in particular wasn't great but that's not what they where going for in my opinion.


----------

